# Cat-Back Options for SAP Equipped 05-06 GTO



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I recently purchased an 05 M6 Black GTO with the full SAP. I've searched to see if this topic has already been discussed and have had no luck.

What are the SAP compatible Cat-Back options out there? I'd love input on your set-up. I'm guessing standard exhaust tips look poor with the SAP(?)...

Thanks!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

SAP was Magnaflow if that helps...


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

You can use what ever cat back you like. Just might want to use a stock or similar tip to fill out the bumper openings.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'll get some pics up...oh say, around January...once I start driving it.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Here are my pics. This bad boy will have to wait patiently until January until I drive it.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

looks nice...congrats...

Bill


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Are the tips easily swapped out? Does it require cutting and welding?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I belive they are welded on.


----------

